# NC500 planning sites and wild camping



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

We are contemplating driving the NC500 http://www.northcoast500.com/ in late June - early July 2016.

Our camper is a LWB hightop VW T5 fitted out with most of the necessary comforts, heating, fridge, cooking, solar, porta potty etc. We have spent a many long holidays in France using Aires and wild spots so are equipped to be self sufficient for a few days at a time although do like to drop in at an equipped campsite every three or four days.

Any personal experience of wild camping spots or camp sites on or very close to the NC500 route would be most welcome. Also pointers to any special views and places to see.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I did the NC500 in September, along with Skye and Mull. My favourite places were:

Dunbeath Harbour: 58.244971, -3.420946 as far as you can go up by the picnic spot.
Skerray Harbour: 58.540843, -4.301801 there's a Caravan Club CL there as well, and a free water tap.
On the causeway at Tongue: 58.491923, -4.436054
Campsite: Sango Sands at Durness: 58.568611, -4.743307 (needed to empty the loo!)
Firemore Sands: 57.828044, -5.678772 Campsite with honesty box payment (no facilities)
Kilchoan: 56.695796, -6.120338 5 x motorhome spaces with EHU. I didn't use the EHU. Nobody came to collect payment, so I left a fiver in a plastic bag.

On Skye: 57.633172, -6.198733 Staffin Harbour

On Mull: 56.465080, -6.031339 by the Scarisdale River

On the Mull of Galloway: 54.639105, -4.877594 East Tarbet harbour; Farmer dropped by to say he charges £2 to stay there - a bargain, it was a glorious spot.

Some photos below:

Morph


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Morph, those are great.

Anyone else? Your info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Some lovely spots there, thanks.
Think we have to go back to Scotland next year.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

I will second what Morph said. There are many places to overnight and a few campsites along the way too. You will be spoilt for choice.

Dill https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=j...5-DJAhXGTBQKHVcrBV0QvwUIGigA&biw=1024&bih=618


----------

